# EMG 808 vs. Lundgren M8 vs. Bare Knuckle 8-string



## arsonist (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey guys!!
I'm getting my Ibanez RGA8 in december, and as i've read a lot of negative reviews about the pickups, i'm already investing in new ones to get it replaced as soon as I get it. (i'm really picky about my sound)
So between these 3 "most popular" pickups, which one would you personally recommend and why?
The kind of sound i'm looking for is a djent-y, but versatile pickup good for extreme music.
Let me know your input! ;]


----------



## Guamskyy (Nov 1, 2010)

Lundgren. //thread


----------



## ryaneatsbrains (Nov 1, 2010)

Lundgren model M8 all the way. I own an RGA8 and am on the fringes of being able to afford a bridge and neck pup. I'd suggest looking into replacing the mid scoop toggle switch as well. After five minutes of playing it when I first got it [July 2010] I just left it off from that point on. Even though the neck is bolt on it's insanely quick. The FX Edge III-8 double-locking fixed bridge stays in tune roughly 99.9% of the time. If you haven't already take a glance at all of the RGA8 threads out there. Oh, and when you get it if you're going to raise or lower the bridge be insanely careful. I've read some threads about people who literally killed their Ibbys due to just that [big design flaw]. Luckily I like the factory settings. Don't let what I just said dissuade/discourage you, I love this axe.


----------



## arsonist (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the input from both of you.
Ryan: especially thanks for the info. I decided by the RGA8 like 3 weeks ago, and only started reading about this design flaw last week. It was a bit discouraging at first, but i've read too many extremely positive reviews about the axe (yours included) to turn away from it. So I hope i'll have a similarly great experience with it that you do :]
Also about the set-up: I think that if it needs to be tampered with I may just take it to the local Ibanez dealership/workshop and pay them some small fee to set it up the way I want it. I'm sure that they won't f*ck it up! 

Keep the comments on the pickups coming! E.g.: how are the 808's?


----------



## ryaneatsbrains (Nov 1, 2010)

No problem. Glad I could offer some insight, and I hope you enjoy the Ibby as much as I do.


----------



## La Lettre B (Nov 2, 2010)

I have ordered my RGA8 yesterday and I'm also thinking about swapping the pickups.

I have never used actives in my previous guitars (6's and 7's) and I'm currently hesitating between 808x, Blackouts 8 and BKP Aftermath 8's.
But finding a review or a sound clip of the 808x is almost impossible. 

I want my pickup to have a tight puchy sound without being too sterile.



Sorry for hijacking your thread, but I think we can both benefit from pickup suggestions


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 2, 2010)

Go with Lundgren.


----------



## arsonist (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, so far the general response is overwhelmingly supportive of Lundgren pups. The only problem with them is the price. (A pickup costs almost half as much as the Ibanez RGA8 guitar). 
Anyone know anything about these EMG 808x's?


----------



## KoenDercksen (Nov 2, 2010)

There is a clip on youtube with Tosin Abasi and the 808x in EMG Studio's...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm going to go against the grain here and recommend the EMG 808. With the provision that they're wired to run 18v opposed to 9v (it's easy as pie to wire up). I've played on 808, M8, Painkiller 8, and Cold Sweat 8 equipped guitars, and while the BKPs and Lundgren were phenomenal pickups, I felt the 808 (especially modded to 18v) more than held their own in comparison. Like other EMG pickups they get a lot of flack, especially here, but they do sound really good once you get used to the frequency response, and going to 18v (I can't stress this enough.) really opens them up and makes them go from decent to great pickups. 

To those in this thread recommending the M8, have you actually tried one, or are you guys going off of hear say?


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 2, 2010)

To be honest, as much as I enjoy Lundgrens, I was just jumping on the bandwagon.

I have to side with Max (who would have thought) on this as well. As much as people jump on the band wagon to shit all over them because there are better pickups, they get the job done. He makes a good point with getting used to the frequency response, as well as the 18v mod. This will give you a lot more headroom and is one of the easiest mods you can do to a guitar/bass.

The 808X is a very good pickup. Here is the Tosin video:


A lot of people are using EMG pickups, as well as that Ibanez with the EMGs in it.

What I would _really _recommend is to wait until you get the guitar in your hands before you decide to dish out loads of cash on new pickups. Play it and find out what you think of the pickups. You might just like them. If you don't, you'll at least know what they sound like and what they lack to _your _ears, not someone else's. Every single person on this board could agree on one model, but if there is one specific thing you think the pickups lack (ie treble), there's still a good chance you'll end up with something else instead that's better suited for your needs


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 2, 2010)

The lundgren in my 727 is a great pickup but I would never pay almost 200$ for a pickup. 

The emgs are a lot cheaper and sound pretty good to me. This site has a knack at overhyping and overblowing most things, so take that into consideration.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised it wasn't bombarded with "BARE KNUCKLES".


----------



## technomancer (Nov 2, 2010)

We'll agree to disagree on the 808s... having had guitars with them in I was not a fan. Also having heard Tosin live playing the Ibanez with the 808s versus his other guitars the Ibanez did not sound as good  Of course there are other variables there like the guitar construction / woods etc.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I have owned the 808s and they definitely weren't my style. However if you like the Nailbomb, 707, nuetral flat response thing, then they are quite good. Very clear but IMO very boring.


----------



## arsonist (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah i've seen the Tosin Abasi video before. 
I'm just guessing that the sound and tone in the video are heavily modded and f*cked with by the time we get what we hear. 
I don't want to come across as a sceptic, but usually the products in ads have little to do with the product in real life.
Otherwise, if the tone in that video is at least more or less accurate, I might go with the 808's. If it turns out that Tosin used the 808's on the record, then i'd be very convinced.


----------



## Alekke (Nov 3, 2010)

Those who play M7 and recommend M8 are in fact recommending different pickup. I have both and there is a noticeable difference that even Johan confirmed. I opened "M7 vs M8" discussion here. 

On the topic, I played stock RGA8 and in comparison to my C-7 w/M7 and custom 8 string w/M8, RGA8 is very hot and muddy. 
On the other hand M8 is indeed one very specific pickup. Hard to tame that hi-mid ultra growl.
My friend manage to tweak a sound with stock RGA8 and POD farm but he also said that he would like different pickups in his RGA8.
Here's what he recorded whith stock RGA8
Ivan on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

(btw. he is in germany and he is searching for a band so if you are near and want a great musician, let him know. I recommend, he used to play with us)


----------



## arsonist (Nov 3, 2010)

Tell him to help organise our central European tour with my thrash metal band in february!


----------



## Alekke (Nov 4, 2010)

arsonist said:


> Tell him to help organise our central European tour with my thrash metal band in february!



gladly but he just moved there, he doesn't have that kind of connections. Thats why he's searching for a band


----------



## arsonist (Nov 4, 2010)

alright man i'll try to get in touch with him. 
myspace has been acting up this week so i couldn't listen to his tracks yesterday, although i was trying to load that shit for an hour!


----------

